# Glofish, Panda Corys and Red Cherry Shrimp?



## Shiban

Hi all.

First off, thank you to all the great posters. Even though this is my first post, I have been reading the forums for about 6 weeks now. I didn't have a clue as to how much tinkering was involved with a tank until I found this place. I'm glad I did, or else I would have probably wasted a ton of money and time by throwing some fish in a new tank without reading about cycling.

I have a 20g high tank, that was started almost 5 weeks ago. Ammonia is all but gone, Nitrites are dropping, and the Nitrates are just starting to register using an API FW Master kit. There is a Tetra 20-40 filter. Gravel substrate purchased from my LFS.

Right now I have 4 Zebra Danios in the tank. The tank is unplanted.

My goal is to put 12 Glofish and 6 Panda Corys in the tank.

My question: Can Red Cherry Shrimp be put in with these fish and be safe?
I've noticed how aggressive these Danios can be. I started with 2, the larger bullied the smaller until it wouldn't eat. I bought the 4 I have now to replace the lost one and I thought that it may cure some aggression because of the larger group. They one that had survived got bullied the way the first one did and eventually wouldn't eat and died as well. Since Glofish are the same fish, will they go after the RCS in the way they went after each other? I'm hoping being in a larger school, that the aggression won't be so intense.

Does anyone see any problem with the stocking I plan on?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jrman83

Good job on cycling your tank. Sounds like you went about it very smartly!!

I can't offer help, but aggression is usually less in larger groups.


----------



## Shiban

jrman83 said:


> Good job on cycling your tank. Sounds like you went about it very smartly!!
> 
> I can't offer help, but aggression is usually less in larger groups.


I tried to do it right. I was getting worried when up until 5 days ago there were no Nitrites at all. Patience is key.


----------



## lefty31

I don't believe the Glofish will be an issue with the shrimp. Especially in such a large group. The only issue I could potentially see would be when the shrimp molt they become extra soft and much more edible.....

So I think as long as you provide enough shrubby and plants for the shrimp to avoid and hide while molting you should be alright. I'm no expert on the topic but just the kind of con consensus I've come to with ghost shrimp in my 26G tank.

Also the height should "hopefully" keep them separate because the glofish we had tended to stay at the top year round....


----------



## mk4gti

Shrimp gettin eaten will only be a probelm if you spawn new ones and there is no place for babies to hide.You should wait like 2 months before you add cherry shrimp to a new tank in my oppinion though. And make sure you dont get ripped off for them at a pet store, ive seen them charge like 5 bucks for em. You can get em on craigslist or aquabid real cheap.


----------



## Shiban

mk4gti said:


> Shrimp gettin eaten will only be a probelm if you spawn new ones and there is no place for babies to hide.You should wait like 2 months before you add cherry shrimp to a new tank in my oppinion though. And make sure you dont get ripped off for them at a pet store, ive seen them charge like 5 bucks for em. You can get em on craigslist or aquabid real cheap.


I don't really plan on spawning any, and if the spawn get eaten oh well. My plan was to wait, it may take that long to get the tank fully stocked anyway.
LFS has them for $2.99.

As for hiding spots, I was thinking of burying a piece of 1/2" pvc in the substrate and leaving 1 end exposed. Any thoughts?


----------



## brimac40

You can also use new , clean terracotta pots . I used them for hiding spots for my cichlids .


----------



## Shiban

brimac40 said:


> You can also use new , clean terracotta pots . I used them for hiding spots for my cichlids .


How much do you leave exposed? I thought about this, but was wondering if the other fish would just go in and grab them if the opening was too large.


----------

